# Do you drink milk?



## god hand (Sep 23, 2005)

I try to drink as much as I can. I think it can be used good for weight gain.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 23, 2005)

Milk a supplement eh?


----------



## GFR (Sep 23, 2005)

I just had a glass of milk and it was delicious.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 23, 2005)

So it seems.

I dont drink it because the lactose can (at least it seems to in me) cause sub-cutaneous water retention.


----------



## god hand (Sep 23, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> So it seems.
> 
> I dont drink it because the lactose can (at least it seems to in me) cause sub-cutaneous water retention.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 23, 2005)

It makes me look really puffy, more than normal.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 23, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I try to drink as much as I can. I think it can be used good for weight gain.



unless its straight from a girls tits I dont drink milk


----------



## god hand (Sep 23, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> unless its straight from a girls tits I dont drink milk


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

where's the option 'sometimes on its own?'


----------



## god hand (Sep 23, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> where's the option 'sometimes on its own?'


Thats "Yes all the time"


----------



## 19-chief (Sep 23, 2005)

the only time i intend to cut dairy is when i decide to cut.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2005)

I drink milk alone, mix it with whey, and add it to cereal.  Milk rules.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 23, 2005)

I miss milk...


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2005)

Only in Starbucks specialty coffee's when I'm not dieting.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2005)

I drink Hood Low Carb Milk.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 23, 2005)

Every training day in my PWO shake.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Thats "Yes all the time"




hrrmmm NO 'i drink it sometimes' is NOT 'yes, all the time'

 


who cares anyway


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I try to drink as much as I can. I think it can be used good for weight gain.


Want to drink mine? It's loaded with protein.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 23, 2005)

_I dry my milk and drink it. _


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I dry my milk and drink it. _


----------



## Rich46yo (Sep 23, 2005)

Not much of it. But I still think the pic of the chick with the milk jizz running downer her, in your avatar, is awsome Min...............Uncle Rich


----------



## Vieope (Sep 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


_I take like a liter of milk, then I boil it and keep boiling it until a lot of the water is evaporated. Then I drink around 200 ml of super enriched protein milk. Dried milk. _


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2005)

Your strange???


----------



## Vieope (Sep 23, 2005)

_But you see, all the protein and nutrients are still in there.  _


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey guys, is V pulling my leg again or this legit?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 23, 2005)

_You can actually make 3 litters of milk reduced to the size of a shot of tequila, if you boil it long enough.  _


----------



## god hand (Sep 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Want to drink mine? It's loaded with protein.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You can actually make 3 litters of milk reduced to the size of a shot of tequila, if you boil it long enough.  _


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

>


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 23, 2005)

*Dried Milk*



			
				Vieope said:
			
		

> _You can actually make 3 litters of milk reduced to the size of a shot of tequila, if you boil it long enough.  _


Can't you just buy that as dried or evaporated milk?  Have you ruined any pans from burning the milk?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 23, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Can't you just buy that as dried or evaporated milk?  Have you ruined any pans from burning the milk?


_Said the boilermaker. _


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 23, 2005)

I go threw about 2gallons of milk a week.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 23, 2005)

I can put down a gallon a day. Right now it's at 3-4 gallons a week. I'm too lazy to cook lol.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## BuddyClubNeon (Sep 23, 2005)

could it be milk causing my gyno?
cause someone siad it makes them puffy?
i use it hwen i make shakes
i tihnk il have one right now
milk that is


----------



## god hand (Sep 23, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I can put down a gallon a day. Right now it's at 3-4 gallons a week. I'm too lazy to cook lol.


A GALLON IN ONE DAY! WTF! DAMN YOU PROBABLY CAN DRINK ACID TO.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 23, 2005)

"Milk is for babies. When you get older you have to drink beer."


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 23, 2005)

Im not a huge fan of milk, I like cottage cheese though


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 24, 2005)

How much is a gallon?


----------



## god hand (Sep 24, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> How much is a gallon?


I think 128oz


----------



## Psch91 (Sep 24, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Im not a huge fan of milk, I like cottage cheese though



lol. For me its the opposite. Cottage cheese is one of the nastiest foods ive ever eaten. Milke tastes good on the other hand. 



			
				god hand said:
			
		

> I think 128oz



You are correct sir.

1 gallon [US, liquid] = 128 ounce [US, liquid]


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 24, 2005)

i don't understand ounces 

So how much is a gallon in litres?


----------



## LAM (Sep 24, 2005)

I might go through 1 gallon a month between using it for shakes and cooking


----------



## KentDog (Sep 24, 2005)

I drink milk every day and I'm cutting. However, I am planning to cut dairy completely for the last 2 weeks of my cut.


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> i don't understand ounces
> 
> So how much is a gallon in litres?


3.78 liters


----------



## RJ.D (Sep 24, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> It makes me look really puffy, more than normal.


yup,it's true,but you drink water as much as drink milk,it also makes you look really puffy.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2005)

I drink well over a gallon a week.  Great calorie source.


----------



## IJ300 (Sep 24, 2005)

I drink milk with my whey.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 25, 2005)

I go thru about a gallon an hour...


----------



## Super Hulk (Sep 25, 2005)

normal milk gives me the shitzz
i drink soy milk


----------



## bluefin (Sep 25, 2005)

*Milk*

well i drink milk and i drink cows milk
Milk is considered as a complete and ideal food and it contains most of the proximate principles of a well balanced diet. Milk of various mammals is used for food but cow's milk is being used throughout out the world for feeding infants and as a supplement to the diets of the children and adults.


----------



## Nachez (Sep 25, 2005)

Mino whats ur price on a BJ?


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

Nachez said:
			
		

> Mino whats ur price on a BJ?


for you $1000
for me...free


----------



## LAM (Sep 26, 2005)

bluefin said:
			
		

> well i drink milk and i drink cows milk
> Milk is considered as a complete and ideal food and it contains most of the proximate principles of a well balanced diet. Milk of various mammals is used for food but cow's milk is being used throughout out the world for feeding infants and as a supplement to the diets of the children and adults.



actually 70% of the world's adult population "doesn't" drink milk.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2005)

Nachez said:
			
		

> Mino whats ur price on a BJ?


Well that depends now, if you want to blow me it's just $20.00 but if you include both your Mother and Father I might just give you a group discount, heck I may even include a dirty sanchez if you include your brother and sister in the deal.


----------



## pereari (Sep 30, 2005)

i know a lot of ppl say milk is a really good source of protein and i agree.But,can milk make you fat since it contains a lot sugar??????


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 30, 2005)

pereari said:
			
		

> i know a lot of ppl say milk is a really good source of protein and i agree.But,can milk make you fat since it contains a lot sugar??????


It has a lot of calories...almost anything can make you fat.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 30, 2005)

pereari said:
			
		

> i know a lot of ppl say milk is a really good source of protein and i agree.But,can milk make you fat since it contains a lot sugar??????


Just because it has some sugar in it, doesn't mean it will 'make you fat'. Sugar doesn't = fat. There are many things such as fruits, vegetables, sweet potato etc all which have sugars in them and these are all excellent food sources.

Excess calories + low activity level makes you fat.


----------



## Gordo (Oct 1, 2005)

> Sugar doesn't = fat


That was the argument the sugar industry just came out with because they feel that sugar's image is maligned. There's is a big difference from the empty calories of white refined sugars and say the lactose in milk...no? Or, are the 'oses all treated the same in terms of energy sources for the body?

Fully understand that at the end of the day "energy in /energy out" will determine your overall composition. That said, "garbage in/ garbage out" is just as important


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 1, 2005)

i don't like me, it makes me feel bloated and the high sugar content of milk promotes fat storage

the only times i drink it are in my shake at breakfast (1/2 and 1/2 with water, or else i wouldn't be able to get in down me), if i'm in town during the day, in the off season and i need a quick source of cals (i might buy a pint and a couple of "healthy eating" sandwiches as a meal), and if i'm on the juice and just finished my PWO meal and i am still starving!! a bowl of about 8 weetabix drenched in milk seems to be the only thing that will fill me up (despite just eating 2 chkn breasts, huge jacket potato, cheese, low fat yoghurt, strawberries, protein shake, PB on toast and just about anything else i can get my hands on, i use the weetabix as a kind of last resort coz i know it will bung my stomach up!)

apart from that i avoid milk, there are MUCH better/cleaner ways to up your calorie intake!


----------



## devildog88 (Oct 4, 2005)

Human Milk is the best!  Just  have to find a good looking lactating biatch!


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Oct 5, 2005)

Not really at all.


----------



## cpush (Oct 6, 2005)

RJ.D said:
			
		

> yup,it's true,but you drink water as much as drink milk,it also makes you look really puffy.



This looking 'puffy' is just water retention right?  Doesn't drinking more water allow you to release more water, reducing retention and puffiness?  And why would milk make you puffy?


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> Human Milk is the best!  Just  have to find a good looking lactating biatch!


Had that for the first time last year......very good stuff


----------



## alexvega (Oct 9, 2005)

i   drink a  500 800 ml /day  milk 2% fat 
i don´t care  the type


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll drink about 750mL-800mL every day. Milk is good shit.


----------



## itbestuk (Oct 25, 2005)

Arnold was asked this question in the film "Pumping Iron", he gave the answer "No, babies drink milk, when you grow up you drink beer"


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

itbestuk said:
			
		

> Arnold was asked this question in the film "Pumping Iron", he gave the answer "No, babies drink milk, when you grow up you drink beer"


----------



## itbestuk (Oct 25, 2005)

Wicked! never seen that b4


----------



## Av8tor (Oct 25, 2005)

FF Carb Countdown Rocks!  Tastes like ass in coffee though......


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

Av8tor said:
			
		

> FF *Carb Countdown* Rocks!  Tastes like ass in coffee though......


I like that stuff also.......and it is crap when you put it in coffee..
But I wonder if its as healthy as real milk???


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I like that stuff also.......and it is crap when you put it in coffee..
> But I wonder if its as healthy as real milk???



I have wondered also....I would drink it over milk, b/c of the reduced sugar...but I don't want to put a lot of fake shit into my body...already get enough of it in the form of spaghetti and meatball Chef Boy R dee!!!


----------

